# Rocks or plants?



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi all, which is better for cichlids plants or just rocks or both??


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Are your cichlids herbivores, omnivores or carnivores? There are 1500+ species of cichlids - so there is no answer to your question unless you make it more precise...


----------



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

I've got a few African cichlids, few blue acaras , 4 yellow labs?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Blue acaras (if they are in the same tank as East Afirican lake cichlids, they will be killed) like a planted tank with a few rocks. Yellow labs will nibble plants, and uproot some, but can co-exist with plants as long as they are tough leaf structure plants. They need rocks and caves.
"African cichlids" narrows you down to a few hundred species, but odds are they are Malawi mbuna, which eat all but the roughest plants, and need rocks and algae to be at their best.


----------



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok cheers


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Rocks, cichlids tend to uproot plants in a never ending battle.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

rocks, cichlids uproot plants


----------

